# how too??



## 45506445210414924 (11 May 2005)

hey guys this question sounds really stupid, but i feel as if maybe you all can help, 

anyways, ive checked the forums and couldnt come up with anything but when doing BMQ is there a bank on base?? i ask that because we'll i own like 3 credit cards and have loans coming out from my.... yes. 

id greatly appreciate an awnser


----------



## George Wallace (11 May 2005)

Let the Staff know that you need to do Banking and timings can be arranged.  There is usually a Bank on Base or within a few minutes of Base, where ever you may be.


----------



## 48Highlander (11 May 2005)

for getting cash, there's usualy an ATM on base.  for everything else...ever hear of telephone banking?  set up your accounts before you go away and you should be able to do everything over the phone.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (11 May 2005)

oooo.... i like the sounds of that......does the brick have telephone banking  : 

hahah thank you


----------



## Inch (12 May 2005)

Mike F said:
			
		

> oooo.... i like the sounds of that......does the brick have telephone banking   :
> 
> hahah thank you



No but your bank does and you should be able to pay everything from your bank. I have been doing it since 97 and it's great.


----------



## JBP (12 May 2005)

All U need is The Brick's acct # that you have, how much you need to pay, and the money and you're set! Call the # on the back of your bank card and tell them you need to setup telephone banking to pay all your bills.... Tada, like magic!

PS> You could try internet banking also, it's how I do all of my bills.


----------



## swanita (13 May 2005)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> All U need is The Brick's acct # that you have, how much you need to pay, and the money and you're set! Call the # on the back of your bank card and tell them you need to setup telephone banking to pay all your bills.... Tada, like magic!
> 
> PS> You could try internet banking also, it's how I do all of my bills.



But depends on what base, cause might not have easy computer access or the time for it, but phones are everywhere. I'd stick to the telephone banking cause they also have those toll-free numbers so no paying there either!!


----------



## Redeye (13 May 2005)

Most banks allow you to set up automatic recurring bill payments through telephone or internet banking, so you can arrange the payments to go out from your account automatically.  Go and see your bank before you leave and they can help you arrange things.

It might be worthwhile getting Power of Attorney set up with your parents or someone else you completely trust, so they can help look after your affairs, because whilst you are on course you are bound to get busy and things get overlooked.  My own personal most amusing army memory was calling RBC's telephone banking service from an RA2000 field telephone in a company CP because I realized I had forgot to move some money around to cover a student loan payment and some credit card stuff.  The girl on the other end of the line was a little anxious about the fact that the conversation was interrupted repeatly by bursts of C6 fire!


----------



## 45506445210414924 (13 May 2005)

hahaahah that was great to read  ;D

power of attorney eh, hmm im going to look into that, im sure my parents might help me a bit :


----------



## Redeye (13 May 2005)

Power of attorney basically allows to donee to act as your "attorney", meaning they can basically conduct transactions on your behalf.  Their signature, in essence, becomes effectively equal to yours.  Most banks will allow you to sign a "pro forma power of attorney" that simply covers access to accounts at the bank, nothing else.  That's generally all you're likely to need, it gives you the ability to have them access your accounts and do whatever transactions might be necessary to keep your affairs in order.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (13 May 2005)

SWEET, just got off the phone w/ recruiting officer, switched application from res. to reg, trying to get into 1rcr, OHH YAAAAA

FIT TEST 26 MAY, 

any pointers???

hahahahah im doing it with this stupid finger splint too hahahaha ;D :blotto:


----------



## NavComm (13 May 2005)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Most banks allow you to set up automatic recurring bill payments through telephone or internet banking, so you can arrange the payments to go out from your account automatically.  Go and see your bank before you leave and they can help you arrange things.
> 
> It might be worthwhile getting Power of Attorney set up with your parents or someone else you completely trust, so they can help look after your affairs, because whilst you are on course you are bound to get busy and things get overlooked.  My own personal most amusing army memory was calling RBC's telephone banking service from an RA2000 field telephone in a company CP because I realized I had forgot to move some money around to cover a student loan payment and some credit card stuff.  The girl on the other end of the line was a little anxious about the fact that the conversation was interrupted repeatly by bursts of C6 fire!



that made me laugh!


----------



## Goober (13 May 2005)

There is a Dejardins bank at St Jean base, (where BMQ is for reg force) but whatever you do, don't get an accnt there. Use the phones for telephone banking, or the bank machine.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (13 May 2005)

hahah no account there eh   haha right on right on, thanks for the advice everybody


----------



## beach_bum (13 May 2005)

Power of Attorney at the bank is very easy to set up.  I did it for a friend when he went on a tour.  All we had to do was go to the bank, fill in some paperwork, they took pictures of my ID and had me sign specimen cards.  Very simple.  
Some banks (I know the Royal does) will set up your account so you can pay bills on the computer as well as by phone.  Talk to your bank, they are there to help you.  
You have many options.


----------

